# Walnut table



## chris75111 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just finished this , one of the better walnut slabs from big crouch log .

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 8, 2015)

That's cool! I can't tell whether it's a coffee table or dining room size... Any chance you've got the rough dimensions?


----------



## TimR (Jun 8, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 9, 2015)

Great job on the table but it isn't quit big enough to hide the body! the foot with the boot on it is sticking out.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 9, 2015)

Aawesome table Josh! Tell us about the base, is it stable?


----------



## chris75111 (Jun 9, 2015)

Base is red cedar and yes it works better than the pic shows .

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nice. I sure like natural wood tables. Chuck


----------



## justallan (Jun 10, 2015)

Awesome job, Chris, I love these style tables.


----------

